# Sometimes we just don't get it.



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

There are times in our lives that things just don't make sense. We are children of God and we shouldn't be going thru this. God, why don't you do something about my situation? Why don't you just fix it? We cry "Help me God!" And it seems as if our prayers don't make it past the ceiling.

What should we do? What can we do? We can continue to trust in the Lord. For He alone knows everything. And He alone understands why things happen. There will be times when we don't get it. It's in those times that we must continue to lean on God. He will hold us up.

In everything that we do, we need to remember God. Especially when we are uncertain, we need to remember that ultimately He is in control. Our loving Heavenly Father is watching over us. He will show us his plan and He will show us the way. Trust Him...

*Proverbs 3:5-6*
5 Trust in the Lord with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding.
6 In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

He has never failed me but has told me to shout His words of truth off the mountain top.
Amen!


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Amen!


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Amen brother! That's what God is calling every Christian to do. We surely have been saved for such a time as this. We are the body of Christ.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Very true! Looking back at my life, I would venture to say that 75% of my troubles and heart aches were caused by my bone headed choices and yet I still quested God why? I finally realized he was answering me with, "look at your choices." But whether caused by my bad choices, someone else or the devil, I won't survive unless I trust in HIM!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

atcfisherman said:


> Very true! Looking back at my life, I would venture to say that 75% of my troubles and heart aches were caused by my bone headed choices and yet I still quested God why? I finally realized he was answering me with, "look at your choices." But whether caused by my bad choices, someone else or the devil, I won't survive unless I trust in HIM!


Well said, ATC


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

I wish he would hear my prayer and help me get through this financial crisis I am in.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Camarowithbass said:


> I wish he would hear my prayer and help me get through this financial crisis I am in.


I am sure The Good Lord hears your prayers. Have faith. God Bless.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Camarowithbass said:


> I wish he would hear my prayer and help me get through this financial crisis I am in.


God is helping you. He has helped you realize what went wrong. He will also help you get thru it, but it takes time. God uses these opportunities to teach us.

Do you need help getting a job? Do you need food or other basic needs that some of us might be able to help you with?

May the Lord Jesus Christ bless you.


----------

